# 1939 Elgin Twin 20



## azbug-i (Dec 13, 2016)

Found this bike on craigslist last week, stoked, and already am finding parts to complete it!!

I have found wheels, and a rear fender, and fender braces, and maybe grips. im thinking of painting it flat black. Ill leave the front shroud as is. and need to take a trip to the hardware store.

does this seat look correct? ive seen these bikes with different seats so idk if this one is right or not.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 13, 2016)

Could be, here's an add from 39.
Looks like the same wire frame. And here's a pic of my friend 39. It has a different frame.


----------



## bairdco (Dec 13, 2016)

Thumbs up for the bike, thumbs down for flat black. 

Paint that sucker something bright and shiny so it stands out!


----------



## azbug-i (Dec 13, 2016)

Serial dates it to 39 though

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## azbug-i (Dec 13, 2016)

Thank you for the literature!


----------



## azbug-i (Dec 22, 2016)

have finned front /rear hub drop center wheels and fender braces from a 39 westfield built elgin, and a rear fender coming in, plus i have repop grips and pedals now! yippie!


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 22, 2016)

Pretty sure that would be the correct original seat.


----------



## azbug-i (Dec 23, 2016)

Great! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan the bike man (Dec 23, 2016)

Nice bike Amanda!


----------



## then8j (Dec 23, 2016)

Try the flat black with the bright red rims
That's a classic hot rod look


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jan 12, 2017)

Mine had the correct seat when I bought it. I think it's also a 1939 (but I might be wrong). Good luck with your project.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 12, 2017)

Could this be the correct saddle?

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/prewar-mens-seat-bell-cup.103188/


----------



## Big Moe (Jan 12, 2017)

I am jealous. Lucky find. Enjoy the build, lady


----------



## azbug-i (Jan 14, 2017)

Sorry mike i never saw this!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

